# Thoughts on new 450 kodiak



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

I am thinking of getting the wife a new 2011 kodak 450 with powersteering. Have these been good machines? I dont know anything about them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They've been around for a while (the kodiak 450) and alot of the old ones are still on the trail and workin on the farm. Can't speak for new ones as I havent been around any but....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> They've been around for a while (the kodiak 450) and alot of the old ones are still on the trail and workin on the farm. Can't speak for new ones as I havent been around any but....


I agree...Yamaha makes a solid, long-term, trustworthy machine. And easy & cheap to work on if ever needed.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

The new 450 is the same as the original 03 450 engine only diff will be the EPS system. I can say they are tough, mines been through alot and my cousin has one that has been through worse both are still going.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have an 03 450 that I beat the snot out of back in the day. Really didn't have to many problems with it. I still have it I just haven't been on it in a couple of years.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yamaha may not be the most powerful utility ATV brand, but it's at the top of my list for the most trust worthy, and easiest to work on.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Bought the 450 Kodiak today for the Wife!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! post us up some pics & let us know how you/she likes it.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

pics please! what mods do you have planned for it?


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Sorry no pics yets. I dont think I will do mch too it but tires and a handle bar riser for now. She is loving the little machine and its power steering. Perfect for the ladies.


----------

